# 96A1 laser



## losttxn4evr71 (Jan 27, 2018)

Does anyone know of a lasermax or similar guide rod laser. The 96A1 has a captive style guide rod spring. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought the guide rod lasers, for the 92 & 96, were the same. I think the one for the 92 works in the 96 as well, but I would do some research first....they're expensive.


----------



## losttxn4evr71 (Jan 27, 2018)

The 96a1 guide rod is different from the 96 . The guide rod and spring are an assembly one unit. The lasermax I've seen all say doesn't fit 96a1


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You'll probably need to go with a grip or rail laser for now.


----------

